# Scientists say the key to a perfect cup of coffee is to 'chill your beans'



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Woah!


----------



## BluRay (Jun 3, 2016)

Interesting, Have any one in the forum tried and experienced whether it really had an impact

BluRay

Ceado e37s


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

"The team studied the effect of grinding beans at different temperatures, from room temperature to -196°C, and discovered that the colder the beans the finer and more uniform the particles were from the grind".

Just need to get some liquid nitrogen and I'm good to go.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

BluRay said:


> Interesting, Have any one in the forum tried and experienced whether it really had an impact
> 
> BluRay
> 
> Ceado e37s


Problem as far as I can see is domestic freezer temp is around -18c - not quite as good as liquid nitrogen. Might stick a few dose tins filled with beans in the freezer over night and see what the result is.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Problem as far as I can see is domestic freezer temp is around -18c - not quite as good as liquid nitrogen. Might stick a few dose tins filled with beans in the freezer over night and see what the result is.


Been doing this for a while . Single dose in sample Tupperware things .


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Which scientists said this? Not a challenge but I would be very interested to read the article! Does it specify chilling as opposed to freezing? How much improvement can you expect? Is it April 1st again?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

paul whu said:


> Which scientists said this? Not a challenge but I would be very interested to read the article! Does it specify chilling as opposed to freezing? How much improvement can you expect? Is it April 1st again?


From the article:

"'What you're looking for is a grind that has the smallest difference between the smallest and largest particle,' said Dr Christopher Hendon, then a chemistry PhD student at the University of Bath, who now works at MIT.

'If you have small grinds you can push flavour extraction upwards.'"


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok, I absolutely get the science behind grinding cold beans finer and more evenly. I am wondering whether the negatives of freezing the beans takes away the benefits of a slightly more precise grind.

I will try it when my hopper becomes empty. Usually i am dubious about freezing meat because I don't think the taste is ever quite as good as fresh. Never frozen coffee before.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think this is the original research, think I'm going to have to turn the kitchen into a walk in fridge - http://www.nature.com/articles/srep24483


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

And others did say; Pre-heat your beans before the grind . . .


----------



## whip (Jul 9, 2016)

Well it's a daily mail article so it must be true


----------



## Mad Wally (Feb 24, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I think this is the original research, think I'm going to have to turn the kitchen into a walk in fridge - http://www.nature.com/articles/srep24483


I also want a walk in fridge (sound MUST be on!)






Hilarious!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

paul whu said:


> Ok, I absolutely get the science behind grinding cold beans finer and more evenly. I am wondering whether the negatives of freezing the beans takes away the benefits of a slightly more precise grind.
> 
> I will try it when my hopper becomes empty. Usually i am dubious about freezing meat because I don't think the taste is ever quite as good as fresh. Never frozen coffee before.


There is nothing more than anecdotal evidence one way or the other on the positives of negatives of freezing beans.

Basically, dont be put off because you have heard it might be bad, try it yourself and see if it works for you.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I will be freezing 3 single doses today. I remain dubious. My default position is to avoid freezing any consumables except Vodka. I may just need to broaden my mind.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I like to play on my day off so will throw a couple of single doses in the freezer now to give it a go. Can't see me doing it regularly regardless of the results but should be interesting.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Others say....and I know this is revolutionary...grind your beans at room temperature. I know, sounds stupid doesn't it, but I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

On the Oracle I am finding my best results are when I chill,not freeze, the Beans overnight .

Opinions change quickly in coffee. It was generally thought best to keep Beans in the fridge at one time but that changed to be best in a cool dark place.

To each his own but chilled is the way to go on the Oracle.

I find it requires a coarser grind both on the built in grinder & the EK.

Ron


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I expect chilling beans in fridge probably has a similar effect to using a spray pre grinding.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Can confirm that Beans don't need the 'magic' water spray to avoid static if used chilled.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Can confirm that Beans don't need the 'magic' water spray to avoid static if used chilled.


So are you actually keeping your beans in the fridge then Ron ?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I keep my approx next day usage in an Airscape canister in the fridge overnight.

Otherwise in a cool dark cupboard.

Can have anything up to two /three canisters overnight chilling off if I think I want a choice next day. Maybe with only one or two shots in each.

As I said in another thread my Oracle system is wasteful on the beans but I am able to extract very similar results to the EK for the darker roasts

Ron


----------



## dr.chris (Nov 13, 2014)

Funny - I have been keeping my beans in the freezer because 3 week old beans from the freezer are infinitely better than 3 week old beans that have been sitting next to the coffee machine. Nice to know I am ahead of the game.

As for the Nature article its just annoying that I didn't get to do research like that when I used to spend too much time in universities.


----------

